# Антелистез L4 позвонка до 10 мм, операция?



## Ova (15 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора! Очень прошу Вас ответить на вопрос, нужна ли мне операция и какие могут быть последствия после операции или без нее.
Все началось в феврале, после того как я решила посещать тренажерный зал. Появилась саднящая боль в бедре при физических нагрузках и даже ходьбе. Я думала, что пройдет, и в движениях себя не ограничивала. Дальше появилось онемение в ноге, периодическое, как при нагрузке, так и в покое. Доходило до того, что даже шаг сделать не могла. Обратилась к хирургу, кроме коксартроза бедренной кости ничего не обнаружили. Летом появилась острая боль в пояснице и я стала замечать, все, что происходит с ногой идет из поясничной области. В августе сделала МРТ, ничего хорошего там нет, кроме кифоза и множественных грыж обнаружили антелистез позвонка.
Вчера была на приеме у невролога в НМХЦ им. Пирогова, она дала мне направление в НИИ Неврологии на консультацию к нейрохирургу для решения вопроса об операции.
Диагноз: Цервико-тораколюмбошлалгия на фоне распространенного дегенеративно - дистрофического заболевания позвоночника. Множественные грыжи грудного и поясничного отдела. Антелистез L4 позвонка до 10 мм. Радикулопатия L4 корешка.
Что со всем этим делать не знаю. Оперироваться страшно, но и жить так, с отнимающейся ногой, когда качество жизни изменилось, невозможно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Сен 2016)

Покажите снимки и более подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы.


----------



## La murr (15 Сен 2016)

*Ova*, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Ova (15 Сен 2016)

Спасибо большое за участие!
В настоящее время меня беспокоит нога, которая предательски отнимается при ходьбе. В самом начале, сковывание происходило по задней стенке бедра и до подколенной части ноги, как будто связки в ступоре. Потом, даже в лежачем положении нога стала неметь, ну и стоя, соответственно, тоже. Иногда, внезапный мороз по коже именно по этой ноге. Сейчас боль в поясничном отделе, не постоянного характера, а периодически. А когда при ходьбе появляется боль в ноге, она начинается именно с поясницы. И идет по ягодице в заднюю часть бедра и до пятки. Лечение по этому поводу еще не получала, только вчера была на приеме у невролога. Врач назначила мовалис, мильгамма, мидокалм, все в/м и консультацию нейрохирурга.
С уважением, Ольга Б.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2016)

Что болит на сегодня?


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

Федор Петрович, здравствуйте. Сегодня ноющее, легкое, неприятное ощущение в левой части поясничного отдела в любом положении, а  стоя еще и  тянущее, легкое болевое ощущение в бедре.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2016)

К операции морально, физически и финансово, готовы?


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К операции морально, физически и финансово, готовы?


Признаюсь честно, морально точно не готова к операции, о физическом состоянии может судить, наверно, врач, на очной консультации. Что касается финансов...Речь идет о позвоночнике, и если будет необходимость, то будет решаться и денежный вопрос.  Я понимаю, что никто из врачей не может дать 100% гарантии, что операция будет успешной и я смогу ходить на своих двоих до глубокой старости. И именно поэтому я на этом форуме ищу  и жду совета, что мне делать. В жизни бывает всякое, операция или лечение могут быть успешными как по квоте так и платно и наоборот.  Как мне сказал невролог: "Вам нужно найти врача, которому вы поверите". Ищу... И обращаюсь к Вам, всем, за помощью. 
Еще несколько дней назад, я была готова трудиться над собой, если бы кто-то сказал, делай так и эдак (в смысле физические упражнения). Но начитавшись про антелистез поняла, консервативное лечение не помогает. Федор Петрович, что мне делать? У меня действительно все так плохо?


----------



## vbl15 (16 Сен 2016)

Ova написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за участие!
> В настоящее время меня беспокоит нога, которая предательски отнимается при ходьбе. В самом начале, сковывание происходило по задней стенке бедра и до подколенной части ноги, как будто связки в ступоре. Потом, даже в лежачем положении нога стала неметь, ну и стоя, соответственно, тоже. Иногда, внезапный мороз по коже именно по этой ноге. Сейчас боль в поясничном отделе, не постоянного характера, а периодически. А когда при ходьбе появляется боль в ноге, она начинается именно с поясницы. И идет по ягодице в заднюю часть бедра и до пятки. Лечение по этому поводу еще не получала, только вчера была на приеме у невролога. Врач назначила мовалис, мильгамма, мидокалм, все в/м и консультацию нейрохирурга.
> С уважением, Ольга Б.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 91170 Посмотреть вложение 91171 Посмотреть вложение 91172 Посмотреть вложение 91173 Посмотреть вложение 91174


Аномалия развития (спондилолиз), спондилолистез 4 поясничного позвонка. Учитывая все данные, которые Вы описали, и данные нейровизуализации, думаю, показана операция. Надежды, что мы дальше станем моложе и здоровее и все само устаканится в данной ситуации не очень много.


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Аномалия развития (спондилолиз), спондилолистез 4 поясничного позвонка. Учитывая все данные которые Вы описали и данные нейровизуализации думаю показана операция. Надежды, что мы дальше станем моложе и здоровее и все само устаканится в данной ситуации не очень много.


Здравствуйте! Спасибо Вам за участие в теме. А аномалия развития обусловлена генетическим фактором или неправильным образом жизни? Существует опыт проведения таких операций и в чем она заключается? Какие шансы после операции на полноценную жизнь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2016)

Ova написал(а):


> Признаюсь честно, морально точно не готова к операции, о физическом состоянии может судить, наверно, врач, на очной консультации. Что касается финансов...Речь идет о позвоночнике, и если будет необходимость, то будет решаться и денежный вопрос.  Я понимаю, что никто из врачей не может дать 100% гарантии, что операция будет успешной и я смогу ходить на своих двоих до глубокой старости. И именно поэтому я на этом форуме ищу  и жду совета, что мне делать. В жизни бывает всякое, операция или лечение могут быть успешными как по квоте так и платно и наоборот.  Как мне сказал невролог: "Вам нужно найти врача, которому вы поверите". Ищу... И обращаюсь к Вам, всем, за помощью.
> Еще несколько дней назад, я была готова трудиться над собой, если бы кто-то сказал, делай так и эдак (в смысле физические упражнения). Но начитавшись про антелистез поняла, консервативное лечение не помогает. Федор Петрович, что мне делать? У меня действительно все так плохо?


Не плохо. 
Поживём лет до 90.
Тут вопрос в качестве жизни.


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не плохо.
> Поживём лет до 90.
> Тут вопрос в качестве жизни.


Федор Петрович, а Вы как считаете, альтернативы для меня нет? Только операция? Куда посоветуете обратиться?


----------



## La murr (16 Сен 2016)

*Ova*, обратитесь к московским нейрохирургам, консультантам форума - vbl15, dr.dreval.
Связаться с ними Вы можете в личных профилях докторов.


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Ova*, обратитесь к московским нейрохирургам, консультантам форума - vbl15, dr.dreval.
> Связаться с ними Вы можете в личных профилях докторов.


Спасибо за участие и рекомендации!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2016)

Ova написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а Вы как считаете, альтернативы для меня нет? Только операция? Куда посоветуете обратиться?


Пока терпится, можно и бороться.
Вас-то, саму это состояние удовлетворяет?


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока терпится, можно и бороться.
> Вас-то, саму это состояние удовлетворяет?


Конечно нет! Нога периодически отнимается с болью, аж в глазах мутнеет. Как бороться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2016)

То есть, почти инвалид?


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

Нет, инвалидом себя не считаю, но бывает могу пройти 2,3,4 км, и нога начинает отниматься, двигать не могу, как будто сковывает всю и все это с болью, а бывает только выйду, пару шагов сделаю и все.

и последнее время поясница с левой стороны печет постоянно, ногу кстати левую клинит


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть, почти инвалид?


Федор Петрович, Вы в Люберцах принимаете? Могу ли я на очную консультацию к Вам попасть? Мне очень важно узнать мнение не только нейрохирургов, но и врачей занимающихся реабилитацией


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Сен 2016)

Приходите.


----------



## Ova (16 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Приходите.


Спасибо!


----------

